# uf-b, nm-b or wires-thru-conduit?



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

Thhn is rated 90 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

John welcome to the forum and I hope you get to learn a few things. 

First off, I feel a bit puzzled as to whether we can help you or not. You obviously are an electrician but there are rules we must be careful with. This being your own home I am assuming you are allowed to do the work yourself. Is this correct and are you permitting the work or not.


----------



## John_europe (Aug 17, 2011)

@Dennis: Thanks for the welcome! 

This being my own home I am allowed to do the work myself. I am no competitor of yours, I am a tourist who is not allowed to do business work in the US, so I only limit myself to my private home, also because electricians work in Europe seems to be paying substantially better than here in the US (sorry guys!).

@crazy: Thanks for that one, I assumed it was Fahrenheit, but somehow you guys switch to metric when you least expect it  ; it also explains why all the other (NM-B) wiring in my attic hasn't burned out yet  .


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

A pool heater is not difficult. NM cable would be the cheapest method. NM cannot be sleeved in conduit on the exterior so if the disconnect is mounted so that you enter it from the back then you are good otherwise you need to switch to UF or other approved wiring method. Wires marked with a "W" are rated wet location.

Make sure you extend the equipotential bond from the pool to the metal casing of the heater.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

John_europe said:


> electricians work in Europe seems to be paying substantially better than here in the US (sorry guys!).


Well I guess so! I don't know any electricians with a vacation home in Europe!


----------



## John_europe (Aug 17, 2011)

Hippie said:


> Well I guess so! I don't know any electricians with a vacation home in Europe!


I know what you mean; but at this moment we have this difficult choice in Europe: either send our savings and pensions to Greece and Italy, or spend it. 

With current currency rates US is the place to spend for us ... I'm just going to have my vacations in my 401K :thumbup:


============================================================
It's the amps that hurt, not the volts!


----------

